# German Flintlock Rifle



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

I don't know what it about this one but it looks like a no nonsense hunting rifle. Maybe it's the hogsback stock that appeals to me, I don't know. 16 mm is about .60 caliber. I've been looking around this site for hours. There's alot there from different countries.

http://littlegun.be/arme%20allemande/ar ... t%20gb.htm


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

She is a beaut!!!

Odd to see a wooden patchbox on a rifle of that late though. All the research ive done says that the wood patchboxes really went out of "vogue" worldwide around the American Revolution. Most makes opted for metal by that time, either brass or silver.

Looks like the wrist had been drilled for a tang sight as well.


----------

